# Lost paddle/pogies, Escalante Crk



## Fish Finder (Apr 8, 2008)

I found it in an eddy below corkscrew. I put it on a rock sticking up. I used the pogies for my cold hands and will send them to you, but no paddle.


----------



## foreverhard (Apr 14, 2009)

That's great! Thanks for the info on the paddle. Hopefully I can get back there soon before it's gone. And thanks for the offer on sending the pogies, but before we go that route is there any chance you're planning another escalante trip this weekend?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm planning this weekend if the flows don't drop out. I'll grab it if I see it and get it to you.


----------



## foreverhard (Apr 14, 2009)

ski_kayak365 said:


> I'm planning this weekend if the flows don't drop out. I'll grab it if I see it and get it to you.


Thanks, ski_kayak365. That will be helpful if I can't get there. And at the risk of sounding like an idiot or rude, do we know each other? I can't say that I recognize your buzz name. (I'm Mike and I live in Fraser.)


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Mike, I can't say that I know you, but not to say we haven't run into each other. I bounce around the state a lot.
No go on this weekend, weather is shutting it down. I'm trying for next weekend, so if you don't get it back from anyone or get over there, let me know and I'll keep an eye for it

Josh


----------



## Fish Finder (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope to be back soon, but not this weekend. I am in durango, if your headed through soon or know any one here that you might see soon, I could pass them on. I can send them, im sure it wont be much and dont mind paying that price for using them. 970-769-2652 -Eric


----------



## foreverhard (Apr 14, 2009)

> Mike, I can't say that I know you, but not to say we haven't run into each other. I bounce around the state a lot.
> No go on this weekend, weather is shutting it down. I'm trying for next weekend, so if you don't get it back from anyone or get over there, let me know and I'll keep an eye for it
> 
> Josh


Thanks, Josh. I'm still not sure if I can get back there this weekend to grab my paddle. I'm also hoping for good weather for next weekend. I guess it's wait and see for now.



> I hope to be back soon, but not this weekend. I am in durango, if your headed through soon or know any one here that you might see soon, I could pass them on. I can send them, im sure it wont be much and dont mind paying that price for using them. 970-769-2652 -Eric


Eric, Thanks. I don't know anyone in Durango, but you're certainly not going to pay anything to get my lost pogies back to me without being compensated. How about you keep them on your paddle for now (I don't have a paddle to put them on anyways yet), and with any luck we'll both get to run Escalante again next weekend where we can exchange gifts. If not: 970.722.0400 - Mike



....The generosity shown here by fellow boaters is quite remarkable.


----------

